# Found: Flip-flop



## ridecats (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, that's the kind of river booty I find too. Bag of gold? Nope. Bag of beer? Nope. Used flip flop? Yep.


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

We retrieved a water bottle while floating yesterday, as well as all the capsized tubers empty pbr cans, upon inspection the bottle contained a mysterious yellow liquid. I told gisella to drop it!


----------

